# BM Advance Yellowing



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

I just did a re-coat on some cabinets that were just done a year ago with BM Advance white. The new paint is a lot whiter than the old. Too much of a difference for me. I know BM warns of this happening. Does Cabinet Coat or PPG Breakthrough have the same problems?


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I never use Advance for white colors because it yellows. I just wrote a post about it elsewhere. For that reason, I don't think it's ethical to use it for white colors unless you tell your customer about it. It yellows because it is an alkyd.

Waterborne paints will not yellow. BT and CC are fine. I'm not sure I would not use low VOC BT for cabs.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> I never use Advance for white colors because it yellows. I just wrote a post about it elsewhere. For that reason, I don't think it's ethical to use it for white colors unless you tell your customer about it. It yellows because it is an alkyd.
> 
> Waterborne paints will not yellow. BT and CC are fine. I'm not sure I would not use low VOC BT for cabs.


Good to know! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

yup, it yellows. Almost as fast as a pigmented nitrocellulose lacquer will. Depends on how much and what kind of lighting hits it and for how long. If you put it in a pitch black drawer for example it will yellow pretty quickly. And it isn't just alkyds and nitros that will do this. I have a pretty neat sample board of Marquee that has yellowed pretty badly as well.But amazingly acrylics are not supposed to yellow. Ever. But somehow Behr managed to beat down that standard as well.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

WTF,you can't edit your old posts? I've never seen that in any forum. I just want to clean up some grammar that is saying the opposite to what I meant.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> WTF,you can't edit your old posts? I've never seen that in any forum. I just want to clean up some grammar that is saying the opposite to what I meant.


I believe you have 30 minutes after posting to edit your posts. I suppose you could just quote your own post and indicate the changes to reflect what you actually meant. Hope that helps.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

I use Rudd's ChromaCat white precat for cabinets, its a true non-yellowing formula. 

There is something in alkyds or even acrylics that make white yellow over time. All houses I have seen painted white (even those that I did) start to turn off white over a period of time. Finding a product line outside of alkyds could help


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ThreeSistersPainting said:


> I use Rudd's ChromaCat white precat for cabinets, its a true non-yellowing formula.
> 
> There is something in alkyds or even acrylics that make white yellow over time. All houses I have seen painted white (even those that I did) start to turn off white over a period of time. Finding a product line outside of alkyds could help


There is a component used in making cheaper Titanium dioxide whiter during processing that will actually yellow in acrylics and any other resin it is used in. If i remember correctly it is called lithopone. It was used years ago as a pigment in leaded paints, and the houses it was used on would yellow quite a bit in a few years. It is still used by some TiO2 processors to make the lower grade TiO2 whiter, but after a period of time it itself will yellow. This is why higher grade acrylic paints are much less prone to yellowing than lower grade paints. What paints have lithopone and which ones don't is impossible to tell, because it is only typically used by the TiO2 processing companies and it doesn't have to be listed as an ingredient by the paint manufacturers.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Thanks folks. Think i will try the cabinet coat or Breakthrough. The fast drying time of the Breakthrough kind of scares me when brushing and rolling.


----------

